# Eggs? Fungus?



## Mccld1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello 👋🏻 

I am looking for some help identifying these small organs balls in my terrarium. Background: beginning of October my kids were off school and came across a YouTube video on how to create a terrarium. They assembled one from random things I had around the house and I figured I would be tossing it in the trash within a month. Well, now I’ve become kind of attached to it since it has flourished so well. Yesterday I even spotted a small pill bug(?) in there. I’ve been noticing some small orange balls that I assumed were some type of egg, but was stumped as to what kind. They are not clumped together but spread throughout. There are maybe a dozen of them throughout the large pasta jar sized terrarium. We do not have frogs, but after reading these forums it seemed you guys would maybe be able to identify for us. Thank you.


----------



## jclee (Jul 13, 2009)

This might be a silly question, but: Do they move?

When I read your description, I assumed it would be a slime mold... but then the first picture made me think of red mites...but that's not what the second picture looks like. I started to wonder if the clover was going to seed... but there aren't flowers in the picture. So I think I'm stumped, too!

Tracking their growth/movement (or lack thereof) might help someone (maybe not me) jump in with an ID.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

The coolest part of terrariums is seeing all the weird stuff that pops up! Dig up some weeds and dirt from the yard and put it in a jar and watch what happens! very fun!
As for what that is, my first thought was slime mold but I really don't know.


----------



## Mccld1 (Dec 24, 2021)

They do not move at all and they do not appear to have any legs/appendages as far as I can tell. A couple more appeared today. I will keep and eye on them and post an update when something happens. Thanks!


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Insect egg


----------

